# Problems with casting Penn 525 Mag



## Manlystanley

Well, I took out my Penn 525 Mag and 10' OC rig fishing last night. I spent the entire night taking out birds nests. I don't fully understand why it was so bad--but last year I fished the Outerbanks for a week with no problems.

Anyways, I've got a few basic questions:

-- WHat is the most idiot proof cast that you'd recommend for a conventional reel? I just want to get 200+ feet.
-- When you reload line onto your reel, do you do it yourself or bring it to the store? If I do it myself I'd be concerned that I would not put it on tight enough--and cause more problems.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Orest

Was the line on the reel the same line as last year? If so; that would be one of your problems.


----------



## sprtsracer

Did you change weight, rod length...lift weights over the summer?


----------



## sprtsracer

Also...what mag setting are you using?


----------



## Manlystanley

Racer, It's set tpo max.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## luv_2_fish_2

*Some good habits to do prior to casting "fast" free spooling conventional reel*

I have learnt that prior to do "long, powerful" casting, it is good habit to do progressive little casts and to wet your line. 


Every time you cast out there and reel in, you are repacking and lining up your line better. 

The wet line pack and line lay better and with less friction (more slippery). 

Readjust your tension knob after your mini casting because things have changed.

Change your line every season (or more often depending on how often you fish). Mono line has memmory after exposing to the elments (some more than others). Mono line is fairly inexpesive.

Static magging the Penn 525 is fairly easy to do in case you need to slow it down a bit.


----------



## ZZiplex

Sometimes I have the same problem. Casting off the ground with only the lead at 3-5 oz I never had a problem casting a backlash. Fishing with a rig, casting off the ground isnt easy and it will backlash quickly. With a pendulum cast I think you dont have a problem but it is a dangerous cast when people hanging around.


----------



## dsurf

Check to see if all magnets are still in place. I always added two quality magnets to the back of the carriage.....found this to add a bit more reliability and consistency to the cast.

Most idiot proof conventional?? The Avet SX MC....with terrific quality and power.


----------



## dsurf

Check to see if all magnets are still in place. I always added two quality magnets to the back of the carriage.....found this to add a bit more reliability and consistency.

Most idiot proof conventional?? The Avet SX MC....and terrific quality and power.


----------



## redman

Try winding the line on the spool with about 5 to 6 revolutions of the handle each pass from one side of the spool to the other. If you try to fill in a gap in the line on the spool when reeling in the line, it will cause blow ups.


----------



## Manlystanley

Everyone, really great suggestions! I'm going back out this week, I'll tell you how things work out.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley

Everybody: Great suggestions! I think I found out at least one thing that changed from last year. This was that there are four adjustments on the Penn 525 Mag:

-- Mag adjustment (Used for casting)
-- Clicker activation.
-- Drag adjustment.
-- 'small silver' knob next to the drag.

-- We'll I really turned the little silver knob trying to figure out what it did. Someone told me that it is sued for casting as well, but I'm not sure how? Does anyone have any siuggestion?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## jcallaham

that little knob adjusts spool tension and spool end play. Look at it this way make it tighter, the spool won't turn as fast and have less tendency to backlash loosen it if youwant more distance but look out for backlash.
Do this, loosen the knob untll it's about to fall off,then wiggle the spool side to side,now tighten it and wiggle the spool again, see the difference? adjust it so that there is just very slight side to side movement of the spool.


----------



## Manlystanley

Jcallaham, Thanks! I'll give that a try today.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Jersey Dave

turn the spool tension knob until you get a little side to side play on the spool (knock)...turn mags full on make a cast... if it nests on you, add more magnets.....move one click at at time and cast again until you get some fluff and stop...

the 525 mag is fast...I added two extra magnets...but for surf conditions (wind, heavy leads) not for the field...


----------



## Manlystanley

Dave: Thanks! So how far do I tip the reel to see if I get side to side play. Do I gently tip it, and see if it moves or generate some centrifugal force while twisting it back and forth?


----------



## AbuMike

Manlystanley said:


> Dave: Thanks! So how far do I tip the reel to see if I get side to side play. Do I gently tip it, and see if it moves or generate some centrifugal force while twisting it back and forth?


just hole the reel level and use your finger to move side to side....


----------



## CrawFish

The way I learned to test a reel that I haven't casted before is to do a drop test. Basically hold the weight about 18" above the ground and set the reel on free spool and let it drop, and watch the reel. If the nest from the drop is too much that you can't pick it out, then you might want to slow the reel down. There should be a little fuz, but you would be able to pick it out. Hope that helps.


----------



## Manlystanley

Guys, great pointers, Thanks!

I've been swamped with projects at work and home; and so have not casted much--after my disaster at Sandy Point State park several weeks a go. But, last night I came home, grabbed my pole and started casting. 

I tried some different things. Like: putting the mag on the 'fastest setting' but put the *CLICKER* on. I found that I got the same distance as if: the mag was on slowest with the *CLICKER* off.

I liked the clicker on the best. I could get the same 250 feet and so at night, I could hear when to put my thumb down. What do you guys think about casting this way? Will I wear out the clicker??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Tommy

Stan,

You have gotten some great advice here. Here is how I set up a 525 (or most other baitcasters) to cast.

1- Spool with 17 lb test mono to just under the lip. Wind on carefully keeping about the same number of handle rotations per pass. 5-6 should do it. Too much line will cause control issues.
2- Set the tension control knob so there is just a slight side to side knock with the reel in freespool. Like Mike said, check this by holding the reel and moving the spool back and forth with your other hand.
3- Set the mag to max. Turn clicker off
4- Cast

If you are still having control issues then it is one of two things.

1- You need additional control measures. Some reels are just faster than others. Someone may have put a shot of thinner oil in the bearings which can have a huge effect. A drop of thicker oil or an additional magnet or two should take care of the problem.
2- Casting style. A harsh "snap cast" can cause control issues. A progressive loading finishing with a strong punch/pull works much better. Think of a sports car driving through a curve. In slow, out fast.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Yeah nah

Yes it will wear out the clicker.


----------



## csurp

Tommy said:


> Stan,
> 
> You have gotten some great advice here. Here is how I set up a 525 (or most other baitcasters) to cast.
> 
> 1- Spool with 17 lb test mono to just under the lip. Wind on carefully keeping about the same number of handle rotations per pass. 5-6 should do it. Too much line will cause control issues.
> 2- Set the tension control knob so there is just a slight side to side knock with the reel in freespool. Like Mike said, check this by holding the reel and moving the spool back and forth with your other hand.
> 3- Set the mag to max. Turn clicker off
> 4- Cast
> 
> If you are still having control issues then it is one of two things.
> 
> 1- You need additional control measures. Some reels are just faster than others. Someone may have put a shot of thinner oil in the bearings which can have a huge effect. A drop of thicker oil or an additional magnet or two should take care of the problem.
> 2- Casting style. A harsh "snap cast" can cause control issues. A progressive loading finishing with a strong punch/pull works much better. Think of a sports car driving through a curve. In slow, out fast.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Tommy


I am no expert here but do cast a lot when in FL with 525 mag/13-foot Team Alabama/4-oz with pompano rig/(mag about 50%) at the beginning and during every cast I keep telling myself "smooth" loading of the rod...progressively build up pressure...then release. as above..snap it like a spinning rod and you are dead meat....you really have to be present for every cast.


----------



## Manlystanley

Great advice. I'll practice this week some. I did well fishing this week with the clicker on, but I know it's like "fishing with the training wheels on". I need to move beyond that. 


I think the point that's coming though loud and clear is to: have a smooth cast. I just cast my conventional like my spinning reel. So, I need to get better at this.


Thanks again for your help!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Native

Stan,

I also have a 525 mag. and now really enjoy it. In the beginning not so much, lol. Some even easier steps I took to slowing down the reel without modifications (like adding magnets) is using a heavier oil on your spool bearings (inexpensive 3 in one household oil rocks when it comes to make a fast reel more manageable) and using a heavier test line (instead of 17#, try 25#. I started with 30# when I was beginning ... ). Use a smaller lighter weight also and progressively increase the weight a little at a time until you get to the weight you want to be at and your casting it well. Then change your line to the next lighter line and back back down your weight to where you started before and work your way back up again. Continue until you get to your line and your weight and then decide if you want to change the thickness (viscosity) of your spool bearing oil to increase the spool speed. Remember that like anything else, baby steps increases your self confidence while helping to build on your technique. If your worried about casting an having to spend an hour picking out an birdsnest then you probably won't be focused on your technique and executing it properly. Better still, can you find someone to help nearby?

Hope some of this makes sense and has helped in some small way. 

Tim


----------

